# where to find sand



## hellrazar (Feb 23, 2006)

what is a good source for 3M T grade sand? i checked at the home depot but the only thing they had is play sand. I have been hearing that play sand is not good and T grade sand by 3M would be my best choice but where can I pick up a bad?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

3m is the only source for the sand that I know of. It is marketed as a sand for use in swimming pools. I believe it is used to make pool walls and bottoms a certain color. 

If you want 3M's sand, you will need to find a distributor in your area! Here in Ohio, the only distrubutor is in Cleveland. You could also try contacting a local Plant or Aquarium in your area. Rift Lake Cichlid keepers seem to like this sand, at least they do around here. Between our Plant Club and the local Aquarium Club, we placed an order for 2,000lbs of the sand! Home Depot or Lowe's pretty much only carry play sand and it is very dirty!

You can also check out swimming pool supply stores in your area for silica sand or pool filter sand. This is a nice grain size for use in aquariums and I have seen it in both a very white color and a natural color. 

If you put your location in your profile (like mine says Dayton, Ohio) folks will be able to see where you live. Who knows, maybe someone lives close to you and has a source for some sand


----------

